# Next Nissan GT-R Could Make Almost 800-HP!



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Rumors and speculation that the R36 Nissan GT-R will be packaged with a hybrid powertrain have been floating around for years, but now there are fresh signs of life for the project.
> 
> Nissan will field a GT-R branded hybrid in next year’s 24 Hours of Le Mans race alongside Toyota, Audi and Porsche where its engineers will have the chance to test performance hybrid technology that will find its way into the next generation GT-R. Citing an unnamed source, MotorTrend reports that Nissan is having a hard time keeping the battery components in the next GT-R’s powertrain cool enough and that the Le Mans run will play a key role in developing the R36 generation.
> 
> ...


Read the complete story on the R36 Nissan GT-R at AutoGuide.com


----------

